

Sandy Hook Tribute--The Never To Be Forgotten - lovethis
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152567485565198
This is without any doubt the most inspiring video I have seen on the web this past year!
======
lovethis
The most inspiring web video of the year!

